# Welches Netzteil brauche ich/ Auf was muss ich achten?



## VIDLI22 (1. Juni 2012)

Hy

Ich habe folgendes zusammengestellt:

i7 2700K 4 mal 3.5ghz

Lüfter

Gehäuse

Festplatte HDD 500GB, SSD 120GB

ASUS P8Z77-V PRO

Corsair DDR3 1600MHz 8GB

DVD Laufwerk

Windows 7 64bit


Frage steht oben... Noch eine frage: Was fehlt noch für den PC? Habe ich etwas vergessen?

Danke

Lg David


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

Also, das fehlt definitiv eine Grafikkarte, außer es soll ein reiner Büro-PC werden ^^  und erst mit Grafikkarte kann man dann wiederum sagen, welches Netzteil man mindestens nehmen sollte.

Und Festplatten sollten derzeit vom Preis her soviel kosten, dass Du für rel wenig Aufpreis auch direkt 1000GB bekommst - 500Gb lohnen sich also an sich nicht mehr.

Für Spiele würde ich dann auch keinen i7-2700k nehmen, denn die viel günstigeren i5-2500k oder i5-3550 oder i5-3570k ist bei Games nicht merkbar langsamer. 

Das Mainboard ist sehr teuer - hat es etwas, was Du wirklich brauchst und das es für zB 100€ nicht gibt, oder glaubst Du nur, dass das Board für die Leistung "besser" ist, weil es mehr kostet? Dem ist nämlich nicht so. Sofern ein Board an Features das hat, was Du brauchst, kannst Du auch ruhig eines für 80-120€ nehmen.


----------



## VIDLI22 (1. Juni 2012)

Achso ja, grafikkarte kaufe ich eine GTX 580.

Was für ein Mainboard kannst du empfehlen? Ich kenne mich mit denen (noch ^^) nicht aus.

danke


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

Also, eine GTX 580 ist sehr stromhungrig - bist Du da sicher? Du könntest auch die neue GTX 670 nehmen, die ist sogar etwas schneller, nicht viel teurer und braucht viel weniger Strom, maximal 180W (die GTX 580 320W, also wäre ein Netzeil mit ca. 100 Watt mehr nötig). 

Wo willst Du denn kaufen? Eine GTX 670 kriegst Du ab ca 350€, die GTX 580 ab 330€. Oder auch erstmal "nur" eine GTX 570. Die kostet ab 230€, und die GTX 580 ist da nur 15% besser, was den Aufpreis an sich nicht wert ist.

Bei den Mainboards würden sich zB diese hier anbieten, alle mit Z77-Chipsatz: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz: Z77 | Geizhals.at Deutschland die haben und können alles, was man normalerweise braucht, auch USB3.0 onboard. Und soweit ich weiß ist keines von denen "schlecht". Hängt halt dann auch davon ab, wo du kaufen willst.


Allgemein fürs Netzteil könntest - auch wenn es eine GTX 580 wird - ein Markenmodell ab 50€ mit 500-550W nehmen. Auch hier wäre gut zu wissen, wo Du kaufst, um die Auswahl zu kennen. Gute Marken sind zB Cougar, Corsair, Enermax, BeQuiet, Antec, Thermaltake...


----------



## VIDLI22 (1. Juni 2012)

Dann denke ich ich kaufe erstmal die 570.. Dann kann ich immer noch wechseln falls es nicht reicht, was ich nicht denke.

Ich kaufe hier: STEG computer & electronics: Online-Shop f

Ich kaufe wahrscheinlich dieses mainboard: ASUS P8H67-M LE - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Mein Warenkorb, falls du ihn sehen kannst: Ihr Warenkorb - STEG computer & electronics

Falls nicht:

Arbitsspeicher: Corsair 2 mal 4gb

120gb SSD

Lüfter

Gehäuse 

mainboard (oben)

Dvd laufwerk

1tb festplatte

Evag GTX570

Coolermaster GX 550W

Was denkst du dazu?

Für den Anfang sollte es reichen, oder? 

Danke


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. Juni 2012)

Vorsicht: Mit einem H67-Board kannst du die CPU nicht übertakten. Dafür brauchst du einen dieser Chipsätze: P67, Z68, Z75, Z77. Wenn hingegen nicht übertakten willst, kannst du mit einem CPU-Modell ohne "K" ein paar Euro sparen.

Den Rest kann man schlecht beurteilen, weil die Daten der Bauteile nicht ersichtlich sind (Warenkorb geht leider nicht).


----------



## VIDLI22 (1. Juni 2012)

Nein, übertakten will ich nicht.

Arbetsspeicher: Corsair DDR3 1600MHz 8GB - Arbeitsspeicher - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

SSD: OCZ Agility 3 - Festplatten & SSD - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Lüfter: Scythe Katana 3 - Prozessoren / CPU - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Gehäuse: Coolermaster Storm Scout - PC-Geh

SSD Zubehör: Roline Mounting 2.5"-3.5" - Festplatten & SSD - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Mainboard: ASUS P8H67-M LE - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green - Festplatten & SSD - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Laufwerk: LG Electronics CH10LS28 - Optische Laufwerke - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Prozessor: Intel i5 3570K - Prozessoren / CPU - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 570 HD SC - Grafikkarten - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Netzteil: Coolermaster GX 550W - PC-Netzteile - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. Juni 2012)

VIDLI22 schrieb:


> Arbetsspeicher: Corsair DDR3 1600MHz 8GB - Arbeitsspeicher - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
> 
> Netzteil: Coolermaster GX 550W - PC-Netzteile - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
> 
> ...






> Prozessor: Intel i5 3570K - Prozessoren / CPU - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics


Da du ja nicht übertakten willst, schlage ich vor:
Intel i5 3550 - Prozessoren / CPU - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics



> Mainboard: ASUS P8H67-M LE - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics


Mit einer Ivy-Bridge-CPU (i5-3xxx) ist ein H77-Board empfehlenswert, da diese die neuen CPUs garantiert ohne BIOS-Update unterstützen. Zwei Vorschläge:
Asrock H77 PRO4/MVP - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
Gigabyte H77-D3H - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics



> SSD: OCZ Agility 3 - Festplatten & SSD - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics


Die OCZ Agility ist nicht die beste SSD - gerade mit SandForce-Controllern wäre ich vorsichtig (auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich besser sind als ihr Ruf). Meine Empfehlung:
Crucial m4 Series - Festplatten & SSD - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics



> Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green - Festplatten & SSD - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics


Die Caviar Green ist etwas langsam. Mit einer Caviar Blue bist du besser beraten:
Western Digital Caviar Blue - Festplatten & SSD - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics



> Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 570 HD SC - Grafikkarten - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics


Eine GTX 570 mit nur einem Lüfter wird wahrscheinlich unter Last ziemlich laut. Aus dem Hause EVGA gibt es auch noch eine mit besserem Kühler:
EVGA GTX 570 HD DS - Grafikkarten - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics


----------



## VIDLI22 (2. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank, du hast mir sehr geholfen


----------

